# Plug for Fisher Needed



## kingsr6 (Sep 26, 2011)

I am in need of the 4 pin plug that the Vblade or XLS controller plugs into.

Dealer says I have to buy the whole dam cable at $250.

This little connector must be available, as a repair end, or maybe a something like the 4' extension that I can just cut off the plug?

Thanks


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

kingsr6;2047438 said:


> View attachment 146692
> 
> 
> I am in need of the 4 pin plug that the Vblade or XLS controller plugs into.
> ...


There is a guy on ebay, his screen name is monitor_repairs_1 he should have what you need


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

He also rebuilds controlers and isolation modules


----------



## kingsr6 (Sep 26, 2011)

That's a 6 pin, I need a 4 pin.

Thanks


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

They don't make a repair end for the four pin Multiplex control harness... only for the six pin non-Multiplex control harness. You have to replace the entire harness (P/N 28587), but they're only about $130. Your dealer has either got it confused with a control harness for a three plug plow, or he's hosing you. I've got those harnesses in stock if you can't come up with one.


----------



## kingsr6 (Sep 26, 2011)

cubicinches;2047552 said:


> They don't make a repair end for the four pin Multiplex control harness... only for the six pin non-Multiplex control harness. You have to replace the entire harness (P/N 28587), but they're only about $130. Your dealer has either got it confused with a control harness for a three plug plow, or he's hosing you. I've got those harnesses in stock if you can't come up with one.


Dealers in Canada use the Canadian/US dollar exchange to hose us. I have found that part number and check pricing at my local dealers and it is anywhere from $225 - $250. And when I ask why so much, I get "the US dollar exchange rate is killing us right now". I get it that they need to make money, but really... double the price?

I love my Fisher plows but if this is the way Douglas Dynamics is going to treat Canadian Customers I am going to start buying Arctic Plows again. At least they are Canadian Made and no reason for dealers to use the US Exchange rate game.

Thanks for the reply,


----------



## kingsr6 (Sep 26, 2011)

rjigto4oje;2047444 said:


> There is a guy on ebay, his screen name is monitor_repairs_1 he should have what you need


I will check him out, Thanks

Also figured out that a company called Molex is the supplier of most if not all of the plug ends for Western/fisher/Blizzard.
Going to check that route out to.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

kingsr6;2047556 said:


> I love my Fisher plows but if this is the way Douglas Dynamics is going to treat Canadian Customers I am going to start buying Arctic Plows again. At least they are Canadian Made and no reason for dealers to use the US Exchange rate game.
> 
> Thanks for the reply,


In what way is DD hosing you? DD has nothing to do with exchange rate or what your dealers mark up is.


----------



## kingsr6 (Sep 26, 2011)

The way that DD has set up the dealer network in Canada. There is one Direct Supplier for each line, Western, Fisher, Blizzard. Then all other dealers have to buy from the Direct Dealer. Direct Dealer sets the price and the discount. Local Dealers say there is no room for discounts, so its Full List price on all parts. If I call Direct Dealer he wont undercut his Local dealers, he is getting the sale either way, so again full list price. Maybe I am wrong but more than one dealer has told me this is how it works. 

I don't mean to slam DD, I love their plows. Maybe they its all the direct dealer, maybe I am misinformed. What I do know is I have seen the part I am looking for, at several online US dealers for under $100 US. 26% exchange rate makes it $126 Canadian. And what $10, $20,$30 to ship it to Canada? So $160 Canadian total for the part! Yet my dealers tell me $229 - $247. I just cant wrap my head around the extra $70-90 that is being charged up here.

And that's just one part. I need to order over $1000 in parts to get my plows ready for the season and that's US pricing.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

It's just a Molex connector. You're supposed to use a special crimper but you can do it with a regular crimper if you're careful...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Pin-Square-Molex-Male-Female-Plug-with-Pins-093-Arcade-/261404088030
http://www.ebay.com/itm/093-4-PIN-MALE-SQUARE-2-PACK-MOLEX-03-09-1049-/360351550198
http://www.ebay.com/itm/093-4-PIN-FEMALE-SQUARE-2-PACK-MOLEX-03-09-2049-/360351549736


----------



## kingsr6 (Sep 26, 2011)

That's awesome. Looks like its the right plug. Unfortunately those three listed wont ship to Canada, lol. At least I have the Molex part number and I can try and track it down.

Thanks


----------



## kingsr6 (Sep 26, 2011)

Found the connector and the pins from an online company http://www.mcmelectronics.com/product/MOLEX-03-09-1049-/28-9265

Order placed and now just awaiting them to ship.

I will post and let people know if this works out and I am able to repair the plug end of the cable..... and save myself quite a few dollars.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

Keep us posted, I'd like to hear if it works. $100+ for a cable is nuts when you can fix it for under $5.

-Travis


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

kingsr6;2047699 said:


> Found the connector and the pins from an online company http://www.mcmelectronics.com/product/MOLEX-03-09-1049-/28-9265
> 
> Order placed and now just awaiting them to ship.
> 
> ...


They are just a simple Molex connector... I have rerpaired them that way as well, but those are not the correct ones... those are for .093 pins. The control harness uses .062 pins. The correct Molex housing number is 03-06-1044, and the correct female terminal number is 02-06-1103.


----------



## kingsr6 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up on the wrong parts. I guess I will order the ones you listed as well. Only 5 bucks for 2 sets of each. Hopefully I will have the right ones on the way with one of the two orders!

I will post as soon as I have the right ones in my hands, and the repair is done. And hopefully soon, I don't like not having all my equipment ready to go this late in the year.


----------

